# Upcoming waterfowl events



## Coldwater Charters

Some how the other thread went away. Please post your up coming Waterfowl events here. Also, just post your events. Save all comments to a different post that isn't sticky. If you need to add something later, just edit your original post. If you think your addition needs more attention then post it on the main forum but it will not be sticky. If you want to post a reminder please fill free on it's own post, but don't clog the Forum with daily reminders.


----------



## Branta

*2014 Waterfowl U.S.As Southwestern Lake Erie Chapter Waterfowl Workshop
July 26, 2014 9:00 a.m. 
Location: 9500 Bay Creek Rd. Erie, MI 48133
Contact: Joe Robison 734.915.7942*

9:15 a.m.- George Lynch and Trevor Shannahan- Lynch Mob Calls Learn the missing link in Goose and duck hunting. George and Trevor will discuss the tactics and techniques they have learned over the years hunting pressured geese and ducks. 



10:00 a.m.- Shawn Stahl- Co-Host of RNT-TV Television. Shawn won the 2000 World Goose Calling Championship and the 2002 Team World Goose calling Titles. He has won numerous titles too many to list!! Learn decoy set ups and general hunting tips along with calling strategies with one of the area's most knowledgeable duck and goose hunters. 


11:00 a.m.-J. Paul Jackson- "Host of Drake's Migration Nation Television, Professional Retriever Trainer and Owner of Lone Oak Retrievers" Let J. Paul and his dog, Ella, show you what its like to hunt with a Grand and Super Retriever Series Champion retriever. He will also share his expertise and knowledge gained from a lifetime of chasing ducks and geese literally from border to border and coast to coast. J. Paul is a lifelong duck hunter and outdoorsman, and an engaging speaker that you will not want to miss.
________________________________________
Waterfowl U.S.A. is a national non-profit organization that is committed to local habitat issues therefore the majority of the money raised as a result of functions put on by this chapter throughout the year stays in the local area for habitat projects. We thank you for your support! 
ALL PROCEEDS FROM THIS EVENT GOES TOWARDS THE ANNUAL CO-SPONSORED GIBRALTOR DUCK HUNTERS/WATERFOWL U.S.AS, SOUTHWESTERN LAKE ERIE CHAPTER YOUTH WATERFOWL HUNT HELD AT THE PTE. MOUILLEE STATE GAME AREA ANNUALLY.
Number of Tickets___ at $20 each Total Cost___
Name____________________Name____________________ Name____________________	
Address__________________Address__________________ Address__________________
City_______State__ Zip_____City_______State__ Zip_____ City_______State__ Zip_____

Please Return Form to: Waterfowl U.S.A., P.O. Box 151, Erie, MI 48133

Make checks or Money orders out to Waterfowl U.S.A. S.W.L.E.C.

Lunch will be provided along with beverages
Lunch served at 12:15 and raffle prizes drawn right after lunch
Lunch will include; pulled pork, Italian sausage with peppers, potato salad, homemade beans, homemade deserts and beverages (pop and water) will be provided by Kims Kountry Smokehouse. 
We will also have gun raffles, cross-bow, duck and goose decoy raffles, duck and goose call raffles, DVD raffles and other prizes to give away. 
Kids 12 and under are FREE! We will have youth packets for all kids 12 and under. All kids must be pre-registered in order to receive a youth packet.


----------



## just ducky

Just getting this on people's radar. Details are starting to fall into place, but the basics are:

2014 SFCHA Annual Dinner Banquet
Thursday, September 11, 2014
Albee Township Hall
as usual, doors open at 6pm

Tickets will soon be available via our website. I'll post more information when that is up an running.


----------



## SBE II

Bass Pro Migration Events Will be Sept 13-14 Auburn Hills, MI and Portage, IN


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival will be held again at the Bay City State Park on Saturday August 2 and Sunday August 3 again this year. For more information please click on this link. Stop by the Michigan Ducks Unlimited Tent and say hi!

http://www.friendsofpark.org/waterfowl-festival-2014.html


----------



## just ducky

just ducky said:


> Just getting this on people's radar. Details are starting to fall into place, but the basics are:
> 
> 2014 SFCHA Annual Dinner Banquet
> Thursday, September 11, 2014
> Albee Township Hall
> as usual, doors open at 6pm
> 
> Tickets will soon be available via our website. I'll post more information when that is up an running.


UPDATE: Tickets are now available via our website at this link 

http://sfcha.org/?page_id=22

Use the drop down box to make your selection, then hit the "buy now" button and you will be sent to our secure payment site. 

ALSO NOTE - as in the past couple of years, we have eliminated the step of issuing "tickets". Once you pay for your dinner and any raffle tickets, the information is automatically sent to us, and we will simply have you on the list at the door. IF YOU REALLY need to know if you're in our list, email me at [email protected] and I can verify.


----------



## clucas

The Michigan DNR and the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy are putting on a Teal and Early Goose Hunting Workshop in conjunction with the Michigan Wetlands Association conference in Grand Rapids at the Amway Grand Plaza on August 29th for anyone interested. Registration is online at http://www.shop.miwetlands.org/2014-MWA-Wetlands-Conference_c2.htm and the first 30 registered receive a free Zink PH-2 duck call.

We will have Barbara Avers (Waterfowl and Wetlands Specialist) and Joe Robison (Wildlife Biologist Supervisor) presenting Teal Hunting Information, Identification, and techniques, and Shawn Stahl from RNT-V (The Sportsman Channel) presenting on Early Goose season hunting techniques. There will also be a lunchtime raffle put on by MDHA Lake Effect Chapter. 

It will be very informative and hopefully give everyone some new tips on how to increase your success during the experimental early teal and goose seasons.

Here's a link to the Michigan DNR's Experimental Early Teal Season page and workshop flyer http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10859-332932--,00.html

Thanks and we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## tallbear




----------



## Ken Martin

There will be an event on October 25th for the newly formed Lake St Clair chapter of Long Point Waterfowl. http://longpointwaterfowl.org/calendar-of-events/ They have a graduate student who is doing extensive research on the Great Lakes Mallard. http://longpointwaterfowl.org/research/lake-st-clair-initiative/

My wife and I will be there and look to support the research in any way we can. There are going to be great prizes and raffles. My wife has made a diver quilt for the auction and it turned out great.

Thanks,

Ken Martin


----------



## danp851

cruiseplanner1 said:


> Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival will be held again at the Bay City State Park on Saturday August 2 and Sunday August 3 again this year. For more information please click on this link. Stop by the Michigan Ducks Unlimited Tent and say hi!
> 
> http://www.friendsofpark.org/waterfowl-festival-2014.html


This is for last year 2014 when you open it... not sure on the 2015 days yet


----------



## MSUvaulter1

Michigan state university ducks unlimited dinner! Tickets are 25 a piece, or 175 for an 8 top. This price includes dinner and a DU membership. Will be giving away several guns as well as other DU related items. Contact me for further details or to purchase. 

586-295-1822

Thanks 
JS


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Dan

Look at the date of the post. That was for the 2014 event.


danp851 said:


> This is for last year 2014 when you open it... not sure on the 2015 days yet


----------



## bigrackmack

MSUvaulter1 said:


> Michigan state university ducks unlimited dinner! Tickets are 25 a piece, or 175 for an 8 top. This price includes dinner and a DU membership. Will be giving away several guns as well as other DU related items. Contact me for further details or to purchase.
> 
> 586-295-1822
> 
> Thanks
> JS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Little more info maybe?.....Date?....Where its being held?......Thanks, Mack


----------



## MSUvaulter1

bigrackmack said:


> Little more info maybe?.....Date?....Where its being held?......Thanks, Mack



Sorry! It's going to be friday feb 13 at Reno's east on the corner of abbot and Saginaw. Doors open at 6. Here is a link at which tickets may be purchased.

Thanks again 

JS


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Here is the link you forgot.
http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/36672/msu-ducks-unlimited-dinner


----------



## scales-n-tails

When is bay city's? And who would you contact t set up a booth? Thanks in advance fast and furless wants to set up a booth there


----------



## Big Frank 25

scales-n-tails said:


> When is bay city's? And who would you contact t set up a booth? Thanks in advance fast and furless wants to set up a booth there


Waterfowl Festival Aug. 1 & 2 2015

989-667-0717 Last year contacts Valerie Blaschka or Taryn Wessels


----------



## scales-n-tails

Thanks


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Are you asking when the DU banquet is or the Waterfowl Festival. Bay City's Banquet I am told is going to be on March 6 this year.


scales-n-tails said:


> When is bay city's? And who would you contact t set up a booth? Thanks in advance fast and furless wants to set up a booth there


----------



## cruiseplanner1

For all of you waterfowler's and conservationist's out there we have added many more events on the Ducks Unlimited website. If you want to attend an event and become a supporting member of Ducks Unlimited please go to www.ducks.org/michigan/events and see if there is one that you would be interested in attending. Your annual $35 membership fee is included in the attendance cost of banquets. Hope to see you at one in the future!


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Couple of more upcoming DU events. Friday Feb. 27 Cass River Chapter held at Frankenmuth Gun Club. Dinner by "Dixie Dave Minar". Contact Darrell Borske 989-753-0090.
Also Saginaw Bay Chapter Friday Mar. 27 at K of C Hall Pinconnig. Dinner by Jim Martini. Contact Dale Borske 989-876-7341.
For all upcoming DU events go to www.ducks.org/michigan/events 
Hope to see you at one!


----------



## backroadstravler

CWAC Aug 1 in Midland. Any comments from SW hunters?


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Bay City Waterfowl Festival is today Saturday Aug 1 and tomorrow Sunday Aug 2 at the Bay City State Park. If you get a chance stop by there. So much to see and do and a great way to spend a summer day. Many vendors and sales going on. Stop by DU booth and say hi!


----------



## Kirkman17

when is harsen island open house?


----------



## snowman

St. Clair Flats show is at Perch Point this Saturday.


----------



## marshman




----------



## Anas rubripes




----------



## FPWA

Tickets for the annual Fish Point Wildlife Association are currently on sale. Banquet is on September 12 at the Sebewaing VFW hall. For tickets contact Ron Hohne at [email protected]


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Fall is now here and so are the Ducks Unlimited Fall Banquets. If you are interested in attending one of them in your area click the link below and see what is coming up. Have a good time and contribute to wetlands conservation.
http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/?poe=stateHomeIcon


----------



## tallbear

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Sept. 10, 2015

Contact: Zach Cooley, 734-379-9692 or Holly Vaughn, 313-396-6863

*Annual waterfowl festival returns to Pointe Mouillee Sept. 19-20*






The Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival committee will host the 68th annual Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival Sept. 19-20 at Pointe Mouillee State Game Area in Brownstown Township, Michigan.

Activities begin at 8 a.m. Saturday and run through 5 p.m. Sunday. Admission to the festival is free, and the entire family is welcome. Donations for parking are greatly appreciated, but not required. 

Located at the mouth of the Huron River at Lake Erie, Pointe Mouillee State Game Area is the largest freshwater marsh restoration project in North America and one of Michigan’s premier waterfowl hunting and viewing destinations. All proceeds from the annual festival benefit wetland restoration and wildlife habitat improvement at the area.

The weekend’s festivities include the Michigan Duck Hunters’ Tournament, sponsored by Cabela’s, with hunters competing in shooting and boat-racing events; the Midwest Decoy Contest, with decoy and bird carvers from Canada and the U.S.; and the Wildlife Art Show, featuring artists and suppliers from all corners of the U.S. and Canada.

There will be a live auction at 1:30 p.m. Sunday for items including a hunt on Fighting Island and an eagle birding tour at DTE Monroe.

The Lake Erie Championship Layout Shoot, sponsored by Gander Mountain, will take place Saturday, along with hip-boot races for men, women and youth. 







Hunters can buy, sell or swap goods with outdoor enthusiasts from around the Midwest at the “Greatest Outdoor Trading Post,” which features more than 100 exhibitor booths selling and trading equipment and supplies. Interested vendors can contact Bob Kemper at 734-652-7243. Festival T-shirts and hats – as well as raffle tickets for a Lazy Boy chair, a firearm and a boat motor – will be available for purchase

Fish-decoy carving, duck-decoy carving, fly-tying and small-boat building are among the daily demonstrations. Attendees can bring their retrievers to participate in the Huron River dock dog jumping contest, learn tips on dog handling from trainers or find a new hunting buddy in "Puppy Alley." Kids’ games and activities include a BB gun shoot, an archery shoot, face painting, clowns, Great Lakes slingshot contest and waterfowl-related games.

The Midwest Goose Calling Championship, sponsored by Lynch Mob Calls and Hardcore, will be held Saturday at 1 p.m., with various prizes to be awarded. The Midwest Duck Calling Championships, sponsored by GK Calls and Knutson’s Recreational Sales Inc., will be held Saturday and Sunday at 10 a.m., with four separate contests. All four winners will be eligible for the World Duck Calling Contest in Stuttgart, Arkansas.

Visit DNR Wildlife Division staff members at the Headquarters Check Station to ask questions about hunting and trapping at local southeast Michigan state game areas and to pick up maps and information. Animal skulls and furs also will be on display. Hunting, trapping and fishing licenses will be available for purchase, along with Pure Michigan Hunt applications and Vermet Unit access permits. Federal Duck Stamps also will be available. 

“This festival is known for its 68 years of rich history," said DNR wildlife biologist supervisor Joe Robison. "This is a great opportunity for adults and kids to experience the great outdoors and the rich waterfowl hunting traditions of western Lake Erie and the lower Detroit River."

For more information, visit www.ptemouilleewaterfowlfestival.org or contact Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival Executive Director Bob Whitwam at 734-587-3221.


----------



## tallbear

Only two days away!!! Come out to the festival and enjoy some of Michigan's most enthusiastic waterfowl hunters.


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Cass River DU banquet is coming up on Friday February 26. It will be held at the Frankenmuth Conservation Club at 8415 East Curtis Rd. Tickets are $55 each or $100 per couple. Gourmet Dinner will be served by renowned chef "Dixie Dave" Minar along with an open bar and appetizers. There will be For more info go to www.ducks.org/Michigan or call Pat Peterson at (989) 737-0071


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Saginaw Bay DU Banquet is Friday March 18. Dinner will be held at the K of C Hall State St. Pinconning MI. Tickets are $40 per person and include your dinner by Chef Jim Martini, DU membership and door prize. Come see the largest raffle tables in Northern Michigan. Please order early as we sell out. For more info on this fun event visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/40757/saginaw-bay-dinner or call (989) 876-7341. Hope to see you there!


----------



## blackduckkilla

I am hosting a DU banquet for the Newaygo County DU chapter. Our event is on Saturday April 2 at the Newaygo County Sportsmans Club. We are offering 50 guns as our main raffle with other blitzes and games as well. We are only selling 100 tickets for the 50 gun raffle and each person can win up to 2 times. Gun ticket prices are $225, dinner tickets are $55 and green wing tickets are $25. Send me a message if you are interested or text me at 231-335-6431. Thanks Paul


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Au Sable Valley DU Banquet is Saturday, April 16. Dinner will be held at the American Legion post in Oscoda, MI. Tickets are $50 per person or $75 per couple and include your dinner, DU membership and door prize. New this year is a Ladies Raffle and a free Veteran's Raffle for all former and current U.S. Service members in attendance. Come see the new AU Sable Valley Ducks Unlimited!. For more info on this fun event visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/41248/ausable-valley-dinner or call (989) 305-0828. Hope to see you there!


----------



## WoodyA

hello all, Lake Superior State University student chapter of Ducks Unlimited will be hosting its 9th annual banquet dinner on March 19th. This event will be held at the Cisler center on the campus of Lake Superior State University. The doors open at 5pm with dinner being served at 6pm. There are many great raffles this year including several guns, a gopro hero 4 black, and a black lab puppy. plus many more raffle prizes as well as a silent auction. To buy tickets please visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/41068/lake-superior-state-university or contact Logan Archibald at (517) 404-2975 or [email protected] for more information


----------



## SNOLTZOUTDOORS




----------



## Madduck98

Algonac-St.Clair Flats Chapter of Ducks Unlimited annual dinner April 9th.


----------



## Au Sable Valley DU

http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/41248/ausable-valley-dinner


----------



## Au Sable Valley DU

Au Sable Valley Ducks Unlimited Banquet - Oscoda, MI

Saturday April 16, 2016 at 6pm.

http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/41248/ausable-valley-dinner


----------



## michgundog

Hunt Test: AKC licensed hunt test open to all flushing spaniels, Airedale Terriers, Chesapeake, Golden, Labrador, Curly Coated, Flat Coated retrievers. Andy's Acres, 7452 Dimmers Rd, Camden, MI 49233. Premium is available on our Facebook page.Southern Michigan Springer Spaniel Training Club.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I hope to go to this one since I go to Nayanquing Pt. alot.


----------



## bheary

MILONEWOLF said:


> I hope to go to this one since I go to Nayanquing Pt. alot.


Best place to get your gun raffle DU cakendars. Tri city folks have been winning guns left and right


----------



## cruiseplanner1

And we will be having those calendars again at the DU Tent this year. We give away five guns every Wednesday for the whole year and a bonus on next years calendar will be a drawing for a 4 wheeler on the Wednesday before the state convention along with all of those guns! And the cost for the calendar to be in all of those drawings is still only $50.


----------



## roger15055

We have went the last three years and I really enjoy it. It is at a nice location everyone there is in a great mood weather is great and i think because it gets you thinking it almost here!!!


----------



## DecoySlayer

The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and 69th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament will take place at the Pointe Mouillee State Game Land located in Brownstown, Michigan, on September 17 and 18. 

This is a non-profit Festival held to raise money to continue the on going, and never ended, rehabilitation of one of the largest fresh water estuaries in North America. There is no admission charge. We depend on income from the "Trading Post" and corporate sponsorships for our income. 

If anyone is interested in spaces at the Trading Post or in becoming a sponsor you can check it out at http://www.ptemouilleewaterfowlfestival.org at 734-384-3915 and leave a message. I will get back to you as soon as I can. You can also drop me an email at [email protected].

The Monroe Chapter of Ducks Unlimited, along with Michigan Ducks Unlimited is now taken over the duck calling contests. I will be posting more on that soon. We have two qualifying spots for the Stuttgart duck calling championships.

Thank you for you interest and I look forward to hearing from you!

Joe (DecoySlayer) Marra

Board of Directors Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival 
Chairman of the Trading Post Committee


----------



## roger15055

I don't think I have missed one if these shows since I was a young man!!! Love the show we look forward to it every year. Started going to the BAy City show couple three years now and really enjoy that show as well. It's funny we ran into a bunch of hunters that we see at pte mouille during waterfowl season up there. We are sure lucky to have resources like these in our state heck I'm at pte mouille three times a week with our lab throwing dummies from the launch or she looks at you like what you not feeling well let's go!!! Thanks for the Head's up!!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25

Meat Duck Calling Contest


----------



## DecoySlayer

The applications for the "Trading Post" at the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and 69th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament have gone out. If anyone was expecting to receive a packet, and did not. please drop me a PM here or an email to [email protected].

If there is anyone who would like a packet I will be happy to get you one out right away. It's a great place to sell hunting/fishing equipment that you are no longer using. If anyone is interested in sponsoring the Festival drop me a line.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Anyone interested in working at the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and 69th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament there is a meeting tonight, and every second Tuesday of the month, at 7PM (1900) It will be held at the headquarters building at Pointe Mouillee. (That is where the draw takes place for those who hunt the managed zones.)

All are welcome. Just ask for Joe Marra (DecoySlayer) or introduce yourself to anyone who is there. We need all the help we can get. We REALLY need people who are young enough to do some of the heavy work.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Have some used sporting goods to sell? A boat? A canoe? Maybe some old decoys? WELL! Now you have a place to sell them! A place where there will be as many as 10K people pass by over just two day?

Buy a booth at the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and 69th Michigan Duck Hunter’s Tournament, on September 16th and 17th. Our Trading Post spots are not expensive, only $30 for one day or $50 for both. Those who visit are looking to purchase what you have to sell.

Check us out at www.pte*mouilleewaterfowlfestival*.org/.

You can also drop me a PM here. I would be happy to get you set up with a booth!


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Here is a new event we are holding this year. Hoping to get new waterfowl hunters and old ones to share an afternoon before season begins. Great way to spend an afternoon listening to what opportunity is available in our state and what is going on with wetlands and waterfowl in Michigan. And admission is free.


----------



## smokem




----------



## cruiseplanner1

*This coming Saturday is the first Waterfowl Symposium put on by DU MI DNR Michigan Outdoor News and USFWS. More info is in the attachment below. Free admission and a light lunch is being served by the partners. Hope to see you there!*


----------



## DecoySlayer

Ducks Unlimited has now partnered with the Pointe Mouille Waterfowl Festival. Ducks is now taking over the duck calling competitions. There are two qualifiers for the World Championships at Stuttgart, AR. 

There are some great prizes, with DU O/U shotguns for the first prize in each competitions. 

You can find all the information you need by clicking on the link below:

http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/43073/pte-mouillee-waterfowl-festival-and-duck-calling-contests


----------



## tallbear

Only a couple more days and "let the fun begin" !!!!!


----------



## Anas rubripes

Please join us for the 2016 GLARO GUN BASH on Thursday, October 13. 

$100 Raffle Ticket - 1 gun raffled off for every 10 tickets sold.

Need not be present to win.

For more information on this event or to purchase tickets, click on the link below.

See you there!


http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/43425/glaro-gun-bash


----------



## DecoySlayer

It's almost time for the Monroe County Ducks Unlimited spring dinner! Tickets will be going on sale on the website soon and they sell out FAST! If you are interested now, you can drop me a PM and will put you in touch with the right people. Our dinners are something to be experienced, grab your tickets while there are some still available.

If you are interested in helping, joining our committee, there is a meeting tonight, Jan, 04, 2017, at Friendly Ford, on Telegraph RD, at 1830, 6:30PM. The entrance for the meeting is a door around the back side of the building, it leads into the employee lunch room. 

If you need more information today, drop me a PM.


----------



## Anas rubripes

*DUCKS UNLIMITED
CHILI COOK-OFF & FAMILY FUN NIGHT
Friday, March 10, 2017*​
_*For duck hunters and their families!*_

Tickets are just $10! Seating is limited to 300 people. To purchase your tickets online, visit http://www.ducks.org/michigan/events/44430/chili-cook-off-&-family-fun-night











 *Sponsor packages are also available for pre-event purchase online. Check them out here and purchase them on the "Buy Tickets" Link.*








*Do you make a darn good chili? Enter your chili for a chance to win the title and great prizes, including an underwritten dinner gun for your home DU chapter! It doesn't cost anything to enter.*























*We encourage you to forward this email to friends who you think would enjoy this great family friendly event!*


FFL Services provided by Fletcher Firearms in Clinton, MI.


----------



## DecoySlayer

This event is a LOT of fun! If you can attend it would be well worth the time and money! There are some great chili cooks that show up and you will be in for a tasty, fun, evening! If you belong to a DU chapter be sure to get a team together, it is SO much fun!


----------



## cruiseplanner1

*DOWNLOAD THE ORDER FORM HERE*


----------



## blackduckkilla

I am hosting the Newaygo County DU "Gun banquet" on Friday March 31st, 2017 at the Newaygo County Sportsman's Club off Elm Street and M-82. We have four ticket options and the 100 person 50 gun raffle ticket option has about 20 openings left. Doors open at 5:30 with a prime rib dinner at 7. Thank you for looking, Paul


----------



## cruiseplanner1

DU Au Sable Chapter in Oscoda is holding their annual banquet on Saturday April 29. Tickets are $40 each or $60 couple and featuring our BBQ by Rob's Catering again this year. Always a nice meal and fun time.


----------



## cruiseplanner1

*







*


*April 29th, 2017*

*American Legion Post 274*

*349 South State Street, Oscoda, MI 48750*

*Doors open at 6:00 pm*

*Cash Bar*



*Dinner* will be served from 6:30 -7:30, and will be a buffet style dinner served by Rob’s BBQ.

The event includes a live auction, a silent auction, various games and raffles.

*Cost* is $40 per person or $60 per couple and includes dinner and a yearly membership.

*Greenwing* dinner package for $20 for youths aged 7-17 which includes membership and a Greenwings only raffle.

*Sponsor Membership Package* - $350.

Includes a $250 DU bronze membership, 2 dinner tickets, a 2017 MI DU Sponsor print, and 1 ticket for a sponsor only gun raffle. If we have 5 or less sponsors, we will draw for a DU Savage Mark II .22 with scope. If 6 or more, we will also draw for a gun from the Haglunds U-Pick Gun Table.

*Captain’s Table* - $300.

Includes 8 dinner tickets, 8 DU hats, and a Sportsman Package for the table captain.

*Get your tickets before April 10th and be entered in a Special Early Bird Drawing.*

If you have questions regarding our banquet or any items you would like to donate, please contact Ben Eby at (989)-305-0828.

Tickets are available by clicking the “*BUY TICKETS*” button above, or by downloading the order form below.

See you there!


----------



## DecoySlayer

The Monroe County Chapter of Ducks Unlimited is holding it's 3rd annual "Duck Dash" this Saturday at the Pointe Mouillee State Game Area. It's a fun 5K Walk/Run on the dikes in the game area. Hope to see you there!

http://www.monroedu.com/duck-dash-2


----------



## DecoySlayer

The Ducks Unlimited Michigan State Convention is coming up soon! This year's event it taking place at Boyne Highlands Resort, Harbor Springs Michigan. It runs from Aug 24th, thru, the 26th.

These conventions are a lot of fun. It is a great place to meet up with old friends, and make new ones, all who have a passion for conservation. There are many side activities, for an additional fee, again, more time to spend having fun with friends. http://www.monroedu.com/state-convention

You will get to meet with DU officials as well, getting a chance to learn what is going on in the state, how projects are going, learn new ways to recruit new members. It is worth the effort to go. 

Hope to see you there and here is a link to help you out!

http://www.monroedu.com/state-convention


----------



## Big Frank 25

http://mississippi.flyways.us/

AUGUST 21 - 23 Mississippi Flyway Council Game Bird Technical Section Meeting (Traverse City, MI)
21 - 23 Mississippi Flyway Council Nongame Bird Technical Section Meeting (Traverse City, MI)
23 – 24 Mississippi Flyway Council Law Enforcement Committee (Traverse City, MI)
24 - 25 Mississippi Flyway Council Meeting (Traverse City, MI)


----------



## Spartan88

DecoySlayer said:


> The Ducks Unlimited Michigan State Convention is coming up soon! This year's event it taking place at Boyne Highlands Resort, Harbor Springs Michigan. It runs from Aug 24th, thru, the 26th.


Make sure you ask if their fire alarms are up to code now. I was staying there last December the night of the fire and I will never give them a dime of my money ever again.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Spartan88 said:


> Make sure you ask if their fire alarms are up to code now. I was staying there last December the night of the fire and I will never give them a dime of my money ever again.


I don't know what happened with the alarms, but I kinds doubt that any of us DU people are going to set fire to the place like that nut case did.


----------



## Big Frank 25

2017 Waterfowl U.S.A Southwestern Lake Erie Chapter Waterfowl Workshop July 29, 2017 9:00 a.m.
Location: 9500 Bay Creek Rd. Erie, MI 48133
Contact: Joe Robison 734.915.7942

9:00 a.m.- Jeff Teeter- Webbed Connection. Let Jeff teach you some of the tricks of the trade when it comes to diver hunting. Jeff has been diver hunting for over 40 years and has a wealth of knowledge when it comes to diver hunting.

9:45 a.m.-Jim Ronquest- Jim Ronquest RNT-V’s Producer and World Champion Duck Caller. He has won numerous calling titles, too many to list!! Learn duck decoy set ups and general hunting tips along with calling strategies with one of the Nation’s most knowledgeable duck hunters. He will also teach the art of duck calling mechanics and operation.

10:30 a.m.-Jeff Coates- - “Pitboss” Capt. Jeff will share his style of capturing all that he has in his “Waterfowl World”…. Gunnin’ for Seaducks, Brant, Ducks, Geese, Traveling, Dogs, Carving, Carvers, Photography, Museums, Shows and the History & Traditions of waterfowl hunting. From hunts to "tips" he will share his vast waterfowling knowledge!


11:15 a.m.-Craig McDonald-Craig has won the South Western Goose Calling Championship 3 times, the Canadian Classic 4 times and the Canadian World 3 times, as well as numerous other calling contests. He has never placed lower then 2nd in any goose calling competition in Canada and has several top 3 finishes in duck calling. Craig will cover the basics of what it takes to be more successful while goose hunting and will cover calling, decoy and blind strategies.
12:00-John Beebe-John has been waterfowl hunting for over 30 years and training labs and running hunt tests. Let John give you a firsthand demonstration how trained labs can be a huge asset to waterfowl hunting. Live water and land drills will be performed by John and his labs
Webbed Connection will be at the event selling all types of waterfowl decoys, calls and equipment.

Waterfowl U.S.A. is a national non-profit organization that is committed to local habitat issues therefore the majority of the money raised as a result of functions put on by this chapter throughout the year stays in the local area for habitat projects. We thank you for your support!
ALL PROCEEDS FROM THIS EVENT GOES TOWARDS THE ANNUAL COSPONSORED “GIBRALTAR DUCK HUNTERS/WATERFOWL U.S.A. SOUTHWESTERN
LAKE ERIE CHAPTER” YOUTH WATERFOWL EVENT HELD AT THE PTE. MOUILLEE STATE GAME AREA ANNUALLY.
Number of Tickets___ at $20 each Total Cost___
Name____________________Name____________________ Name____________________
Address__________________Address__________________ Address__________________
City_______State__ Zip_____City_______State__ Zip_____ City_______State__ Zip_____
Please Return Form to: Waterfowl U.S.A., P.O. Box 151, Erie, MI 48133 Make checks or Money orders out to Waterfowl U.S.A. S.W.L.E.C.
If you can’t make the event and would like to donate to the annual youth waterfowl event we accept checks or money orders.
Lunch will be provided along with beverages. Lunch will be served at 12:30 and raffle winners will be drawn immediately after lunch. Lunch includes; pulled pork, Italian sausage, potato salad, homemade beans, homemade desserts and beverages (pop and water) will be provided.
We will also have gun raffles, duck and goose decoy raffles, duck and goose call raffles, 50/50, DVD raffles and other prizes to give away.
Kids 12 and under are FREE! We will have youth packets for all kids 12 and under.
All kids must be pre-registered in order to receive a youth packet.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Bay City State Recreation Area - _Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival_


----------



## Oger




----------



## Oger

This year Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival will be adding an archery 3d course as well as a novelty shoot. So practice up and bring your bows.


----------



## Oger

Oger said:


>


There will be categories/ classes for both saturday and sunday with prizes awarded for each days winners. Depending if we get enough youths , we would like to have a youth catagory as well. Any questions feel free to pm me as I am chairing this portion of the event. This is the first year adding this so spread the word please.


----------



## Big Frank 25




----------



## DecoySlayer

The Michigan Ducks Unlimited State Convention is just around the corner! This is always a fun, and informative, event that all DU members should try to attend. 

You get to meet with many DU "officials" both from the state and national levels in a friendly, casual, atmosphere. It's always fun to get together with friends that you only see once in a while and maybe make some new ones.

This year the convention is a Boyne Highlands Resort, in Harbor Springs, Michigan. 

Hope to see you there! 

http://www.ducks.org/michigan/2017-michigan-state-convention


----------



## Oger

Oger said:


> There will be categories/ classes for both saturday and sunday with prizes awarded for each days winners. Depending if we get enough youths , we would like to have a youth catagory as well. Any questions feel free to pm me as I am chairing this portion of the event. This is the first year adding this so spread the word please.


The tenative times for the 3d shoot are looking like 9a to 3p both sat and sun


----------



## Oger

Oger said:


> The tenative times for the 3d shoot are looking like 9a to 3p both sat and sun


Correction on the 3d shoot times for PMWF.....it is 10a to 4p....sorry for the change.....but this is only for the 3d shoot


----------



## Oger

Festival is 8a to 5p


----------



## DecoySlayer




----------

